# Sun 4th?



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Worth going tomorrow? Wind & surf may be tough


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

heading out in alittle while, won't catch anything if you don't go. If nothing else, north winds are great for casting practice.:thumbup:


----------



## vairboy (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone at Nevarre Beach near the pier? I'd love to learn from someone who knows what they are doing. Thanks!


----------

